# Favorite bands?



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

My personal faorite genre of music is metal, any type of it.

Here are my fav's-Slayer
Judas preist
Iron maiden
blind guardian
dragonforce
sinergy
symphony x
racer x
steelheart
death
iced earth
dream theater
lamb of god
metalica
manowar
cryptopsy
children of bodom
ed guy
hammerfall
helloween


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

CHRIS LEDOUX (god bless),western underground, and Ted Nugent


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> My personal faorite genre of music is metal


 

Country fan myself.
Garth Brooks, Toby Keith, George Strait, Diamond Rio, Brooks & Dunn, Blake Shelton, Montgomery Gentry


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

led zeppelin
pink floyd
bob dylan
the doors


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

favorite bands are the ones I have been lucky enough to harvest on the legs of several geese and ducks.

:beer:

:lol:

Ima870man


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

There is only one, Led Zeppelin.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ima870man said:


> favorite bands are the ones I have been lucky enough to harvest on the legs of several geese and ducks.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talkin' about, CHA-CHING!!


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris ledoux, toby keith, garth brooks, brooks and dunn, george straight, Alan jackson, Big and Rich, Hanks williams JR, merle haggard, Kenny Chesney.... Could go on for hours
Cole keenan


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Depends on my mood, in no particular order:

Rockin Mood:

AC/DC
Great White
Slade
Nazareth
Head East
Led zeppelin
Pink floyd
Bad Company
Bob Seger & The SBB
Moody Blues
Ted Nugent
The Who
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

Country Mood:

Willie Nelson
Merle Haggard
Waylon Jennings
Garth Brooks
Alan Jackson
George Straigt
Pam Tillis

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.

huntin1


----------



## ratherbe (Jul 24, 2006)

nirvana
metalica
pantera
zepplin
black sabbath
anything rock/heavy metal


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

AC/DC 
Led Zeppelin 
The Doors 
The Killers 
Blink 182 
Johnny Cash


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Polka!

Seriously, when I was younger my uncle used to have Polka Party on the radio every Sunday. I couldn't stand it then, now when ever it's on I kinda like to listen to it. I must be getting old!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Metallica is my favorite band. Toby Keith is my favorite singer. Tupac is my favorite rap artist.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I seen Gretchen Wilson last nite @ the State Fair, 95 above, damn near as good as fishin, my new favorite artist :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Murs, Atmosphere and Talib Kawile!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Tupac is my favorite rap artist.


Rap and Artist in the same sentence? Ohh the horror!!!! :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

Ten Years After
Neil Young
John Prine
Eric Clapton
Bob Dylan
The Band


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Rap and Artist in the same sentence? Ohh the horror!!!!


Tupac was the last rapper to rap about more than himself, his bling, and killing people. Really, All Eyez on Me was the last rap album I ever bought, I guess along with Notorious BIG's Life After Death. They were great albums, as were the ones before them.

All this stuff now is about how much better I am than you, how much shinier my teeth are than yours, how I get more women that you, and how I sold more drugs than you. Rap is Dead. It died with Biggie and Tupac.

'Scuse me while I pour out some OE for my dead homies... 8)


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I suppose, but I could just never get into rap.

Just gimme that old time rock and roll!!!  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## ratherbe (Jul 24, 2006)

Just gimme that old time rock and roll!!!  

[/quote]

the kinda music that just sooths the soul


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

huntin1 said:


> > Tupac is my favorite rap artist.
> 
> 
> Rap and Artist in the same sentence? Ohh the horror!!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


 HAHAHa good one :beer:


----------



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

Tupac is dead? I swear he just put out another album. I heard he was living with Elvis.

Zep
Johnny Cash
John Mellencamp
Tom Petty
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Jane's Addiction


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I can not believe no one has mentioned the greatest band ever - ALABAMA :beer:


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

All you kids spell METALLICA wrong.....it's two L's boys.

Metallica
Soundgarden
Corrosion Of Conformity
Silver Chair
Megadeath
G&R (earlier stuff)

I like my metal :rock:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Rap is Dead. It died with Biggie and Tupac.


But 'Pac isn't dead! :lol:
I thought this video was hilarious.

http://www.break.com/index/dave_chappel ... tupac.html

I've gotta say that I agree with you for the most part though nj. Even though it's from my generation I usually can't stand listening to most of the rap that's out now, although I do like a little bit now and then.

I like most types of music, so my list is pretty varied.

Eve 6
Pepper
The Killers
Jack Johnson
Coldplay
Radiohead
BTO
Pink Floyd
The Cars
The Doors


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

COME ON!!!!! This is a no brainer What band has been around the longest with the most albums? Nothing but the best "RUSH"
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

25 replies and not one mention of lynyrd skynyrd.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I like it all,doesn't matter if its Rock"n"Roll or Country or whatever..................I did see the Rolling Stones in concert in Germany,they were awsome :beer: 
My two fav's would be Ozzy Ozborne and Dwight Yoakom


----------

